# docs seeds



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 24, 2009)

had friend order seeds from dr chr on 1/16/09 with cc. still haven't arrived.email comfirmed they were shipped next day.anybody in eastern us get any from the dr lately?


----------



## Tater (Jan 24, 2009)

Only two weeks, I wouldn't start stressing yet.  I hate waiting for beans lol.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 24, 2009)

first time getting good pods.i'm impatient anyways.it has only been 8 days and one of those a holiday.i need to move to a state where i can get a doctor to prescribe.wouldn't care so much then. i do want those ice cream fems. mmmmmmmmm. later tater.


----------



## Tater (Jan 24, 2009)

lol wow my math sucks haha.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 25, 2009)

hopefully first of the week.may try bcseeds next.they boast outrageous yields.elephant bud and elephant purple too high and not even feminized.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard BC was a crap shoot


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 25, 2009)

me too and with the unbelievable yields. if it sounds too good.....well u know.i want ice cream,white ice blue hash fems. don't know where to order from,that has decent prices and stealthy delivery.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 25, 2009)

i dont understand why everyone i against bcseeds
i understand lots of ppl have had bad experience but were those ppl not in the states? are you? im in canada and very tempted to order from bcseeds but way to broke and my next purchase is planned to be querkle by subcool


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 25, 2009)

no experience with them.it just sounds too good. boasting yields 3 times as much as anybody elses strains.whats in the water up there? lol.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 25, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> whats in the water up there? lol.


 
**


----------



## icegrower (Jan 25, 2009)

well ive orderd from them before, and it took about 8weeks for the beans to get to my house, and when i got them then they where not the best seeds ive gotten, they looked old and dry.....and only 5 of 10 sprouted and all but one of the plants were realy weak and spindly of wich i put all but one out af there misery, but the one that i let live became pretty decent smoke
by the way the strain was THE LEVELLER....


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 28, 2009)

sucks.still not here yet.but no customs letter either.could be a while like iecgrower,lost in postal limbo or whatever.i'm just too impatient is all.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

8 weeks??? surely they must have been stopped somewhere?!

don't worry keep checking, i;m sure they'll arrive ok. If they have been stopped you should get a letter saying so.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 28, 2009)

gonna find another option.want good beans.may try pissed off seed bank tomorrow.tell real name after i get my beans from them.
my bagseed strain is ok.orange everywhere at day 35 of 12/12. in dirt smells like a tangerine when cured.in hydro smell is pleasantly disgusting.maybe a skunk variety or something.
thank god and this forum for carbon filter.lol.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

D.W. what strain is that that smells like tangerines? I love citrus-smelling plants. Currently growing Dutchbreed's Orange Candy Floss, but unfortunately the only female I had on first attempt was a skunky pheno...it was the male that was real citrusey (darnit!) lol

btw, don't wanna be nasty or anything but you know you can't swear on this forum? They like to keep this one clean. I'm tellin ya..its good training for my 'potty' mouth :giggle:


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 28, 2009)

THORN. don't know what strain it is.it is really a beautiful sight to see this time.day43 covered in sugar orange everywhere.like i said,out of a bag of commercial grass. had to be good commercial for me to keep beans from it though.might try the gibberic acid thing to get female to polinate itself.if i could ever find it to buy.only in clone as far as i know right now.


----------

